# Salt purchase



## cabin (Jan 26, 2012)

I would to cold smoke some Lox but not sure where to buy cure #1 or pink salt. I have never heard of it but it sounds crucial when cold smoking, can it be found at local grocery store? thanks for any help.


----------



## big casino (Jan 26, 2012)

CABIN said:


> I would to cold smoke some Lox but not sure where to buy cure #1 or pink salt. I have never heard of it but it sounds crucial when cold smoking, can it be found at local grocery store? thanks for any help.




try http://sausagemaker.com

there are plenty of other places too, use they key word "cure#1" or "instacure1" when you do your search


----------



## venture (Jan 26, 2012)

I had to go to the net.

Shop around for the right price and shipping charge.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cabin (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you,I will order today,


----------



## cabin (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 29, 2012)

i really like this place. super fast shipping, $5.95 shipping on all orders, good prices and selection.

http://www.americanspice.com/


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Check sporting goods stores!


----------

